# MA DOT2 ON PC / ARTNET TO DMX CONVERTER



## DJ EZ-C (Jul 21, 2016)

MA DOT2 has just made a free 1 Universe version available for on PC use. It requires an ArtNet to DMX dongle/converter to output DMX.

Can somebody recommend a good device & manufacturer for a solution?


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 21, 2016)

After looking at this for a bit, It appears that the first universe is "free" and you can choose between ArtNet or sACN (E1.31) as output. This will give you a wide range of interfaces that would work with this. An ETC gateway comes to mind. Here is a DIY solution using a Raspberry Pi:
https://sites.google.com/site/rpidmx512/raspberry-pi-art-net-dmx-out


----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2016)

We make one called the Uno (6152) which comes in a small box. Lots of people sell our gear.


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Jul 21, 2016)

Enttec OpenDMX Ethernet would probably be your best bet. I have been using one for years and it has held up well.


----------



## JChenault (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been using the DMX King and it has been trouble free for about four years now


----------



## Scarrgo (Jul 24, 2016)

+1 with DMX King...


----------



## Jayme McColgan (Jul 24, 2016)

i use a ENTTEC ODE (Open DMX over Ethernet) and i absolutely love it. it took me a minute to understand the netwrok stuff but once you understand that you are good to go! 
http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&pn=70305


----------



## Jayme McColgan (Jul 24, 2016)

DJ EZ-C said:


> MA DOT2 has just made a free 1 Universe version available for on PC use. It requires an ArtNet to DMX dongle/converter to output DMX.
> 
> Can somebody recommend a good device & manufacturer for a solution?



also this is really cool! i have been wanting to check out the Dot2! thanks for letting us know about this update.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 24, 2016)

Depends. Are you just playin around? Good interfaces seem to be about $500 for a single universe. This one's $290 no matter how you slice it*, but does 4. Course, it's from China. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272183376248
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272183376248

* 4 sellers (or the same seller with 4 accounts) are showing it, with varying shipping costs -- pick the free shipping; they have to pay full freight on their eBay commssion, and if you have to return it, you get the money back.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 25, 2016)

After doing a little testing I believe a DMX interface for this needs to be able to communicate with an IPv6 address. This might limit what can be used with this software. I will try more possibilities.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 25, 2016)

I did get this to work with an ETC Gateway. The devices made by MA use a IPv6 address but by enabling sACN or ArtNet output it can talk to IPv4 devices. I found no option other than outputting in broadcast mode and the ETC gateway seemed to work with an IP address outside the subnet.


----------



## Declan007 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> Enttec OpenDMX Ethernet would probably be your best bet. I have been using one for years and it has held up well.



Hey i just got one of these. But im having trouble conecting it with dot2 and also my fixtures. Can you please help


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Nov 28, 2016)

Declan007 said:


> Hey i just got one of these. But im having trouble conecting it with dot2 and also my fixtures. Can you please help



Art-net works off of the 2.0.0.x range of IP addresses. And the 255.0.0.0 subnet mask. You are going to need to download the enttec Node management utility if you have not already done so. This will allow you to assign an IP address for the node.

Are you connecting the node directly to your computer, or are you using a router/switch? The above will not work if you are using a router. I recommend connecting the node _directly _to your computer with an ethernet cable.

Next you are going to have to give your computer a static IP address. Gove you computer a static IP address in the 2.0.0.x range and a subnet mask of 255.0.0.0. Make sure any other network connections are disconnected (wifi).

In the NMU, you also have the ability to set the art-net universe and the subnet. I believe mine is set as _art-net universe = 1 _and _subnet = o. _NOTE: this 'subnet' setting is different from 'subnet mask'.
At this point Dot2 should be able to see the node and connect to it. You may need to tell Dot2 what art-net universe and subnet to output to.

networking can get really frustrating, as there are so many variables that can be changed in order to get something to work. If it doesn't work at first don't be frustrated. It took me a good while to figure all of this out when I first connected the node to my computer.


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 28, 2016)

I saw a video on YouTube (sorry, don't have the link) that showed installing FreeStyler that has a software module for Art-Net to DMX. So internally to your computer you 'connect' the dot2 output to the software and then use a regular Enttec or DMXKing interface. You don't have to install the whole FreeStyler package. Have not tried it myself. Try a Goggle search for dot2 install and see if it comes up.


----------



## macsound (Oct 15, 2018)

Any updates on how free universe MA Dot2 on PC is working for people?
Planning on making the investment on a touch screen PC and thought this would be a good stopgap until I can afford the control surface.


----------



## Crisp image (Oct 21, 2018)

macsound said:


> Any updates on how free universe MA Dot2 on PC is working for people?
> Planning on making the investment on a touch screen PC and thought this would be a good stopgap until I can afford the control surface.


While I have not used it extensively I have had a play. Using an DMXKing edmx pro1 I managed an output to some lights for some play time at home.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## macsound (Nov 12, 2018)

Installed MA dot2 on a touchscreen PC and it works well for the most part.
Current issue is related to getting it sized properly. It seems to want a superwide display or something weird like that. There are display options that allow you to resize the UI, but it seems like the pixels don't align and therefore the UI looks fuzzy or pixelated, depending on the zoom amount. 
Anyone have tips on how to get it to fit well on a standard 1920x1080 display?


----------

